# 2010 MLB Post Season



## Tyson (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey, does anyone know when the Dodger game is today?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 21, 2010)

Are you delusional?


----------



## Tyson (Oct 21, 2010)

No, not at all. There's magic inside.


----------



## Truncator (Oct 21, 2010)

Go Rangers


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 21, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Go Rangers



thisthisthisthisthisthisthisthisthisthis

It might go to a seven game series, but Cliff Lee is pitching the seventh game, so we will win


----------



## splinteh (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm very sorry to say this but I find baseball dull and boring.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Oct 22, 2010)

splinteh said:


> I'm very sorry to say this but I find baseball dull and boring.


 
I did too till I saw: Cody Ross bat, Halladay's No-Hitter, the Yankees 5 run comeback to beat the Rangers, and Cliff Lee's pitching.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 22, 2010)

The Braves SHOULD be in the NCLS. Thank you Brooks Conrad...


----------



## Logan (Oct 22, 2010)

Stupid Yankees..


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 22, 2010)

I want the Rangers to win just so I can say the Mariners helped them.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 22, 2010)

go orioles


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 22, 2010)

go cubs


----------



## yeee707 (Oct 22, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> I did too till I saw: Cody Ross bat, Halladay's No-Hitter, the Yankees 5 run comeback to beat the Rangers, and Cliff Lee's pitching.


I second this.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 22, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> The Braves SHOULD be in the NCLS. Thank you Brooks Conrad...


 
You can't blame Brooks Conrad for NLDS Game 1.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 23, 2010)

Tyson said:


> You can't blame Brooks Conrad for NLDS Game 1.


 


Nope. Really can't. Blame the umpire for that one(Seriously, even most Giants fans I know saw that they blew that call by a mile. But we have no way of knowing what would have happened had it gone further, though the Braves have proven themselves to be the best come back teams in baseball). Game three was absolutely Brooks Conrad. Literally, it actually was. Game 4 the Giants straight up won. The series should have gone to game 5.


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 23, 2010)

YEA GO REDSKINS!!! o wait wrong sport


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 23, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> YEA GO REDSKINS!!! o wait wrong sport




GO FALCONS!


----------



## Tyson (Oct 25, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Nope. Really can't. Blame the umpire for that one(Seriously, even most Giants fans I know saw that they blew that call by a mile. But we have no way of knowing what would have happened had it gone further, though the Braves have proven themselves to be the best come back teams in baseball). Game three was absolutely Brooks Conrad. Literally, it actually was. Game 4 the Giants straight up won. The series should have gone to game 5.


 
Oh, you mean the Buster Posey steal? Yeah, I agree he was out. But what makes you think you take Game 1 as a result?

This post season seems to be full of blown calls by the umpires. I'm not really sure what's going on. Is it the umpires, or are we just noticing more because there's more technology on the field?

Saturday was pretty amazing. The story of Jeremy Affeldt when the benches cleared was especially great. Supposedly, Affeldt is warming up, and then he sees all his teammates jumping up from the benches and running onto the field. Mark Gardner, the bullpen coach, tells him to stay right there, and that he's got to stay focused and warm up because he's going into the game. Affeldt gets out of the third inning in a men on 1st and 2nd no out situation, then pitches a scoreless fourth, and the Giants bullpen wins the game. If Ross wasn't so crazy, I would say Javier Lopez should be MVP.

I have tickets to every single world series game. I don't feel that bad for the Braves. I still remember 1995. The Maddux, Smoltz, Glavine combo was pretty incredible.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 25, 2010)

the yankees so got this


----------



## Tyson (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought the Yankees played really well. It was only their pitching, their hitting, their defense, their base running, and their bullpen. But other than that, they did really well!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 26, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Oh, you mean the Buster Posey steal? Yeah, I agree he was out. But what makes you think you take Game 1 as a result?
> 
> This post season seems to be full of blown calls by the umpires. I'm not really sure what's going on. Is it the umpires, or are we just noticing more because there's more technology on the field?
> 
> ...


 


> But we have no way of knowing what would have happened had it gone further



The point is, the Giants could have won. The Braves could have won. The Braves had the most come back victories and most last at bat victories this season. So there is a VERY high chance that the Braves could have taken that, and a good chance that the Giants could have.

And yes, that pitching lineup was AMAZING. I am going to be telling my kids about seeing them. 


Honestly, I was cheering for the Giants in the NCLS. Though they did beat us, it was a classy series, and I have no problem with them. I respect a lot of the players(Even though Posey does not deserve RoY). What I really liked, was then Bobby Cox walked off the field, they stopped the celebration to tip their hats. Another classy move.


But, I would have rooted for anyone who was playing against the Philthies(Oops, guess I made a typo =P). Classless fans AND team. I have personal issues with their bullpen due to some things I saw them do at a game once.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't worry, the Rangers will beat the Giants for you.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 26, 2010)

Stupid Phillies, crushin' my Reds.


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 26, 2010)

I want the Avengers to win.

Yeah, they would make a kick ass baseball team.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Stupid Phillies, crushin' my Reds.




Stupid Phillies being Phillies. They are even worse than the Metts! If that's possible...


----------



## Tyson (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been trying to look it up, but I can't find it anywhere. I honestly think this might be the highest scoring first 2 games of the world series(27!). The highest I could find was 25. I'll keep searching.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 2, 2010)

I knew the Giants were gonna come out on top since they were 8-0 the first 8 games. I saw T.L pitching, and was like 0.o


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 2, 2010)

GIANTS!
/thread


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats to the Giants. Had a little luck, a lot of skill, and a solid pitching staff. Hats off.

Although, I can't stand Brian Wilson. He needs to not dye that stupid beard. And the "Fear the beard" stuff. Come on, he's got peach fuzz.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 2, 2010)

The double that bounced off the wall by Ian Kinsler? Yeah, that was definitely luck. It was so much luck, it was hilarious.

Being annoyed by Brian Wilson's beard is missing a lot of all the weird stuff that this guy is. He's one weird dude... it doesn't surprise me that he does something weird with his beard. If you see his interviews, he has a lot weirded stuff than his beard. Like the machine.

I bet Brian Wilson would be interested in the cube though. Reading about him... supposedly everyone on the team says he's really smart, and quirky. Seems like good Rubik's Cube material. I'll try to throw him one at the parade.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 2, 2010)

Wait, he dyes his beard? lol


----------



## Vincents (Nov 2, 2010)

The Giants Rule of Beard:

As a game progresses, so too do both the size of beard and skill of the relieving pitcher.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 3, 2010)

Tyson said:


> The double that bounced off the wall by Ian Kinsler? Yeah, that was definitely luck. It was so much luck, it was hilarious.
> 
> Being annoyed by Brian Wilson's beard is missing a lot of all the weird stuff that this guy is. He's one weird dude... it doesn't surprise me that he does something weird with his beard. If you see his interviews, he has a lot weirded stuff than his beard. Like the machine.
> 
> I bet Brian Wilson would be interested in the cube though. Reading about him... supposedly everyone on the team says he's really smart, and quirky. Seems like good Rubik's Cube material. I'll try to throw him one at the parade.





I take beards srsly. So when I see someone do something weird(To a SHORT beard), it ticks me off. But yeah, I have gathered that he is a little strange.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 3, 2010)

A little strange would be an understatement... nonetheless, he gets saves. And a lot of them.

The streets in San Francisco are filled with excitement right now. Music and cheering in the streets... it's an epic day!


----------

